# New Wiki on guide for Woods used for smoking food.



## richoso1 (May 31, 2010)

I came across an old post by Dionysus, and I thought it might be helpful to some members. Click on Wiki, then click on Browse All Wikis, then click on Guide for woods used tor smoke food.


----------



## meateater (May 31, 2010)

Thanks Rich, I'm loving this wiki feature, good stuff!


----------

